# Good Torrent Sites?



## Pirate! (Dec 6, 2009)

The bit torrent sites I was using are now gone. I'm mostly looking for movies for the family (not porn). If they have heavy metal music, that would be a plus. Any suggestions?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 6, 2009)

btjunkie, piratebay, and isohunt.

btjunkie requires you create an account, but it is the best. I use it for 99% of my non-porn content.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 6, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I use it for 99% of my non-porn content.



which makes up 1% of your total downloads.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 6, 2009)

Mininova died down. Fucking gay. It was the best site, but the owners were bitches. Isohunt is great but so confuing to use, and every other torrent site is just loaded with sexual advertisements.

So for movies and tv shows I recommend you use: EZTV - TV Torrents Online
for porn: empornium.us (for torrents)
for software: isohunt.com

and another site I recently found is yourbittorrent.com


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 6, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> which makes up 1% of your total downloads.



hahahahahah


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> which makes up 1% of your total downloads.


Your back in form.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you have to worry about viruses from these sites?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Do you have to worry about viruses from these sites?


Why you've already got most of the worst ones anyway.....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Why you've already got most of the worst ones anyway.....


You said you were clean and that it was only a blister you had on your lip that day.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Do you have to worry about viruses from these sites?



Always look at the description of the file your downloading.

And look at what files are inside the torrent, they usually list the names of the files you would be downloading from that torrent. And if there are available comments/feedbacks on that torrent its worth a read.

Torrents used to be safe as hell, they still are but a few sites now has been fucking around with people and putting trojans in there.

Sites like http://eztv.it/ you never have to worry about viruses because everything is in .avi and it gets moderated. 

yourBittorrent Torrent Download and http://www.isohunt.com are safe as well in most cases.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2009)

I second the piratebay.org.

Also, for MMA and combat sports downloads I like Best Mixed Martial Arts Torrents - The best MMA Torrent site


----------



## basskiller (Dec 8, 2009)

better than torrent sites  
this place has a ton of movies and just about anything else you could think of to download 
rapidsharing site
rapid.org/board/


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 11, 2009)

Man, I miss mininova. btjunkie isn't working for me tonight. piratebay looks like it's been bought out (didn't these guys get sentenced to prison?) EZTV looks like just TV. Guess I'll check out isohunt.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 11, 2009)

basskiller said:


> better than torrent sites
> this place has a ton of movies and just about anything else you could think of to download
> rapidsharing site
> rapid.org/board/



rapidsharing requires money I think though, unless you're ok getting like one download a day


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

Not torrent sites but share sites.

For pron: planetsuzy.org

For movies, TV  and music: warez-bb.org


Both sites are God like.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 23, 2009)

A lot of the vids I'm getting are Xvid, but I need to convert them to .avi. Is there free software I can use for this? Which one?


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 23, 2009)

so, whats the best torrent site for porn?  never used torrent sites before


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 23, 2009)

do you have to pay for these sites?


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> A lot of the vids I'm getting are Xvid, but I need to convert them to .avi. Is there free software I can use for this? Which one?


I never convert, I just use a VLC player.

Do you have a VLC player?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 23, 2009)

Downloading one now. I just want to be able to burn the movies to DVD, and my default Windows DVD Burner can't decode XviD.


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> Downloading one now. I just want to be able to burn the movies to DVD, and my default Windows DVD Burner can't decode XviD.


My brother is a mod on a share site, he knows all about that stuff I will ask him for a free program tomorrow. 

This might help

Convert DVD to AVI (DIVX - XVID) with DVD Decrypter & Vidomi 
XviD | 25 fps | 512x384 | MP3 | 132kbps | English | 10 Mins | 60MB 
Video Tutorial: 

*Code:* RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting 

Required Software Tools: 

*Code:* RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


----------



## largepkg (Dec 24, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> Downloading one now. I just want to be able to burn the movies to DVD, and my default Windows DVD Burner can't decode XviD.



Pirate, if your looking to burn them to DVD just download a program called "ConvertXtoDVD" from any torrent site. I use btjunkie. Make sure to read the read me file attached to set it up. 

It's very easy so don't be intimidated. Then just add the movie put in a blank DVDR and press convert. It takes about an hour to convert and burn.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I pirated a cracked version of AVS video convert yesterday, and I'm working this stuff out. If AVS proves problematic, I'll try ConvertXtoDVD.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 24, 2009)

After struggling with AVS and Cheetah to no avail, I followed largepkg's advice, and it's working great. I really need to get up to speed on these types of things. I'm from the generation where my school was the first in town to have a "personal computer", the Apple 2e. My Atari was more fun, though.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 25, 2009)

ISOhunt and Bitsoup.


----------



## basskiller (Dec 27, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> rapidsharing requires money I think though, unless you're ok getting like one download a day



it's more like every 15 minutes but there are ways even around that 
but what i do is collect a ton of links from here 
rapid.org/board/ 
 then pay the few dollars for a month's fee at rapidshare and download many gigs of movies -music - computer programs


----------



## tailender1 (Dec 30, 2009)

use this technique in google.


```
my file site:www.mediafire.com
```
i download lots of stuff like that. Even many n many movies. I also found this site called filespump.com to be a good source.


----------

